# Scale recommendation



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in the market for some new scales for brewing. I'm looking for something that can weight in 0.1g increments and can take 1kg weight - I want to be able to put an entire brew setup and also be able to add the water (aeropress or wave dripper and carrafe).

Can anyone recommend a good option?

Thanks!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

How much were you thinking of spending? Do you want coffee specific a scales such as the acacia, hario or bonavita ones?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try 2kg version of this

Or harios ( more expensive )

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360713640376?var=630148361976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What was the price of that one Martin when you looked at it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hario scales are purpose designed for drip/pour over. They weigh in 0.1grm increments up to 200grms whereafter they shift to 0.5grm increments. Scales have a built in timer which is really useful. Retail at around £60.00 normally but can be had for around £30.00 delivered from Amazon at the moment which is a great bargain. Scales are not waterproof - but water resistant.

On Balance range of platform scales are worth a look. They do a wide range. Not the cheapest but the big plus is their build quality - weigh in 0.1grm throughout.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> What was the price of that one Martin when you looked at it?


Coming up as £8.40


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahhh its ok, the price jumped a second after i opened the link, must be due to the different options.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hario scales are purpose designed for drip/pour over. They weigh in 0.1grm increments up to 200grms whereafter they shift to 0.5grm increments. Scales have a built in timer which is really useful. Retail at around £60.00 normally but can be had for around £30.00 delivered from Amazon at the moment which is a great bargain. Scales are not waterproof - but water resistant..


The problem with the Hario is that by the time I've put my equipment on the scales, it'll be over 200g and so I won't be able to weight the coffee in at 0.1g accuracy. I know I can do it separately, but I'd prefer to be able to do it in one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffles said:


> The problem with the Hario is that by the time I've put my equipment on the scales, it'll be over 200g and so I won't be able to weight the coffee in at 0.1g accuracy. I know I can do it separately, but I'd prefer to be able to do it in one.


The scales Boots mentioned are exceptional value. I've got a set of On Balance 2kg scales which weigh in 0.1grm throughout the range - they are fast reading, and very accurate. They have a 14cm square platform which accommodates two decent sized flat white cups.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Neill said:


> How much were you thinking of spending? Do you want coffee specific a scales such as the acacia, hario or bonavita ones?


Loving the look of the Acaia - looks just what I need. What's the best way to get my hands on one? Is there a UK distributor?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I own the 500g/0.01g version of the scales Bootsy linked and I use them for brewed as well as espresso, they will take either my Hario drip decanter or a Kalita Wave and carafe on the platform, you can then tare them and add your coffee, tare them again and add water etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If your gonna use say a 6-8. Chemex your better going up to 1kg plus ( Chemex is 580 empty for example)


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohaus Navigator - not cheap, but the cheapest no compromise solution.

JP


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> Ohaus Navigator - not cheap, but the cheapest no compromise solution.
> 
> JP


When they release a scale with integrated timer then it is the ultimate no compromise solution!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Try 2kg version of this
> 
> Or harios ( more expensive )
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360713640376?var=630148361976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I'm one of the many that have bought these, they are fast and accurate and for the price are amazing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I just wish those scales has a slightly bigger weighing area so I could get two cup under a double spouted pf...

Of the navigator ones were a little less height

My search for the perfect scale goes on.....( I don't require one with a timer )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you get an even pour just weigh the output in one cup


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I just wish those scales has a slightly bigger weighing area so I could get two cup under a double spouted pf...


 I haven't tried it but would it be possible to use a thin, rigid plastic strip in effect to extend the platform?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I want a scale the widith of a hario the height no more than on balance (although ideally a little shorter , I could use my lovley tulip cups then...)

Up to 2kg so if I want to weigh the whole PF I can...that are minimum 0.1 g accuracy all the way up .....

Not much to ask


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You're going to wait a long time for a set of scales that can accommodate tulips, Boots, when using a single or double spout.

The On Balance scales have a generous platform area of 145mm x 145mm which can accommodate a couple of 150-160cc flat white cups under a double spout.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Those still look like the spout is "in the cup" as opposed to over it though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

They are - but you're not filling the cups so not a problem.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> They are - but you're not filling the cups so not a problem.


Meant from the point of view so i can whip the scales and cups away from the spouts

Like a magician and a table cloth

those look like you would have to jiggle cups to get from under spouts

Back to drawing board

Flat scales designed to weigh midgets to 0.1g


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe a perspex rectangle balanced/stuck and Tared on jewlery scales?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok where to source thin perplex rectangles then ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm perplexed by the question. Your spell checker gaffes are great

But seriously, no idea! I'm an ideas man


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok where to source thin perplex rectangles then ?


Fleabay loads of sellers that will cut to custom sizes.


----------

